# Aurgh!!..no!!!



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

HELP! my male guppy got bitten by from one of da females :shock: on his tail and top fin and now its all torn!! will it grow bak? and how can i help him? ( by da way i put him in a seperate tank, to prevent more tail rips) im 100% sure its not fin rot


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

ANYONE??!! :!:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

melafix works well to prevent infection


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You can leave them together.. just make sure to keep up on water changes, it will eventually grow back.


----------



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

Lexus @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> You can leave them together.. just make sure to keep up on water changes, it will eventually grow back.


but keep an eye on them to make sure.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It will grow back with no problem. Are you sure that it was bitten. High ammonia will cause fins to wear away also. Check your levels unless you saw the other fish chasing him. Keep up on water changes and he will be fine.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

it hasnt changed 4 da past 2 wks


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Have you checked the ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite levels in the tank yet?


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

yep, all 0


----------

